# Cast nets



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

$70 for one or two cast nets? What sort/size because if it's $70 for one it doesn't sound real cheap, thought you could get the 7' mono ones for about $50 without trying.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't know a whole lot about castnets but it was this one.

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription


----------



## Sheik (Feb 25, 2012)

That link isn't working for me, but a 10 foot cast net for 70 clams is good going


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah it's a 9ft 1" mesh top pocket, (gotta have the top pocket), love how the prawns shoot to the top of the net when pulling it up, makes for very easy emptying, would have preferred 3/4 inch mesh but they didn't have any with top pocket.
Pretty happy with it, easy to cast and beats the hell out of paying for bait.
What a difference live bait makes!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That is a good price for that size net. Any idea what the regulations are for mesh size in QLD?


----------



## 61falcon (Oct 25, 2012)

I used to love throwing around the cast net for fresh bait, and for prawns to eat. Takes a bit of practice(and a sore arm at the start) but once you get it, it is like riding a bike you never forget. I think mine is a 12 footer.Last year got a 70cm flathead when going for bait out the front of the Burrum Caravan Park.Cant wait to get to Burrum again for 3 weeks of relaxing and for the 1st time Yak fishing .Heres a few pic's of me chucking a net.





































Paul


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good throw too!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah chucking a 12 foot net like that is fairly impressive, I can assure you my 9 footer doesn't look like that through the air. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Comment removed


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Cast netting is good fun, I have done heaps of it over the years chasing the prawn run locally. Have seen some massive changes in that time too, including the introduction of a bag limit on prawns. Back in the bad old days it was not uncommon to see people using wheelie bins on tinnies out in front of Sandgate in lieu of buckets to collect their catch, they would then go back into the ramp, push the wheelie bin over to a refrigerated van and take out a fresh empty one. Pretty bloody ordinary form. Have been in the water of Bramble Bay with literally hundreds of other boats all throwing nets so close together that you could barel fit a net between them, there has been some massive blues from too many ******** too close together competing for a limited resource. My best accidental bycatch in the net was an 80cm jewie, I also caught 3 flatties once too, a big mumma of well over 70 and her two males of around 45ish partaking in a swingers event I think, I always released my bycatch, just couldn't see it as sporting. I even had a custom made net at one time, 12ft top pocket and cost about 3/4 of my weeks wages at the time, I ripped the arse out if it about 3 months later on a snag in the pine river, I nearly cried.

Its a great way to collect live bait and get a feed of fresh prawns, but unfortunately there is still that minority that use the nets as their only tool for fishing and keep everything that gets caught up in them, these people will see nets banned in QLD as they are in NSW if it is not sorted out.

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I always though you weren't allowed to keep by-catch but can't see anything in the regs about it.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> I always though you weren't allowed to keep by-catch but can't see anything in the regs about it.


Yep, pretty much a 'gentlemens agreement' only on the taking of bycatch, I just can't do it myself. Only regs on cast nets in QLD are size and mesh restrictions and also not to use them in the fresh.


----------



## 61falcon (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes you have to check you state/local laws on using cast nets.Where my photo's were taken was on the Ord River just out of Kunnunara in Wa you even have to have a licence to use one. It has to be under 3 metres in diameter, and as in all places all under size fish have to be put back (which includes whiting min size 23cm, but not winter whiting that have no min size limit). I know that along the forshore of Hervey Bay you are not aloud to use cast nets there at all so make sure you check local laws. When i got the Flattie in Burrum i was quite embarrassed, I new i had something of size in there and people were watching so i didnt pull it onto the beach but discretely went into the water and lifted up the net and released it.
Paul


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah it feels a bit like cheating getting big fish in the net when your giong for bait....


----------

